# Dear Santa



## Cat Dancer (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Katieann (Dec 22, 2012)

Just to give you all an update on my cat Bob.... he is still faithfully accurate calling everyone to bed at 9:55 p.m.... He comes out to the TV area... parades around calling -and tries to lure you to the Big Nest in the bedroom... I'm usually watching a bit more TV, so he sits there and gives me dirty looks... Once I do go to bed, he's sooo happy... purring and wraps himself around my head like a hat....

He doesn't have a watch, by the way.... How do they do that?  :whitecat:


----------



## rdw (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder what puppies ask Santa for?


----------



## Banned (Dec 22, 2012)

But more importantly, I wonder what pigs ask Santa for .


----------



## Retired (Dec 23, 2012)

> I wonder what puppies ask Santa for?



Newspaper Subscription!


----------

